# 190 Visa October 2015 applicants



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello All,

I have lodged 190 NSW visa on 3rd October June, so the wait for CO to be assigned and Grant starts. Here is my timeline:

ACS Submitted : 1st December 2015, 261112.
ACS Result: Positive outcome, 9th December, 2015
PTE :- 22nd July, 2015 
190 EOI(NSW) Submitted : 15th January, 2015
190 EOI(NSW) updated with (65+5) Points : 23rd July, 2015
Invitation Received :- 16th October, 2015
Invitation Approved : 2nd October, 2015
Visa Lodged: 3rd October 2015
PCC: Pending
Medicalsending
Grant::fingerscrossed:

Kindly all October applicants share their visa status here, along with plans to move.

Anyone from Bangladesh please PM me and we can share plans and discuss.

I'm apply for Systems Analyst.


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Congrats mate on another milestone!! Hope to join this soon.

Does the EOI status change post getting the invite or getting the approval?

I see that my status still shows 'Status: SUBMITTED' in my EOI even though I have received an invite(email) and applied for nomination. Additionally, I see no mention of the invite and approval under my correspondence tab. Is this fine and normal? 

Anxiously awaiting the approval.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Sferns,

Definitely waiting for others to join this club, feeling lonely in this tread

As soon as your NSW approval is done, you EOI status will change from "SUBMITTED" to "INVITED".

Best of luck man  Hope to see your visa lodge information soon.


sferns said:


> Congrats mate on another milestone!! Hope to join this soon.
> 
> Does the EOI status change post getting the invite or getting the approval?
> 
> ...


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi peeps

I applied for 190 for south australia on 24/09/2015. All the documents have been uploaded inlcuding PCC, medical and form 1221.

Now waiting which is very hard.

Regards
Taran


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Taran,
Best Wishes for rest of the journey. Keep updating when CO is assign.

I also uploaded all the documents including 80 & 1221 for me and my wife, but can't complete my wife medical as she is pregnant. She don't want to do the X-ray during his pregnancy time, so need to wait


taran oberai said:


> Hi peeps
> 
> I applied for 190 for south australia on 24/09/2015. All the documents have been uploaded inlcuding PCC, medical and form 1221.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

*190 Visa applied for NSW Nomination*

Hi all,

I applied EOI during July 2015
Ielts- Overall 6
ACS Result: Positive outcome June 2015
For Developer Programmer
EOI Submitted : 6th July 2015 , 70 points
NSW Invitation Received: 2-Oct-2015
NSW Invitation applied- 6-Oct-215
Waiting for next steps

Regards
Sree


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

*190 visa October 2015*

I received invitation today to apply for visa


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sree_Balla said:


> I received invitation today to apply for visa


Mate, what state? what is your timeline?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I applied for SC190 today. 

Invited by NSW 16/09
Approved by NSW 14/10 
Submitted visa application with all required documents frontloaded on 20/10. 

Well.. now waiting.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome to the October Club and best of luck for the remaining process. 
Just wonder, you submitted NSW application two days after my submission which make you 17 days of delay for visa lodged. It very hard to predict what going on their.



andreyx108b said:


> I applied for SC190 today.
> 
> Invited by NSW 16/09
> Approved by NSW 14/10
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Welcome to the October Club and best of luck for the remaining process. Just wonder, you submitted NSW application two days after my submission which make you 17 days of delay for visa lodged. It very hard to predict what going on their.


Thanks mate.

How is your case progressing? How long you reckon it will take to get a grant for you? 

I think my delay is caused by different case officer in NSW - so its ok.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Following is the status of my EOI for tracking purpose.

ACS: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Skill Select: 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 points for NSW)
PTE Score: L 90, R 76, S 84, W 90.....Overall 82

Date submitted: 18/06/2015, Date of effect: 07/10/2015.

Waiting for invitation.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Hi everyone*

I have also applied for visa 190 under VIC. Below is my timeline:

24th Oct: Medical date 
PCC: done already
15th Oct: visa application submitted
5th Oct: Received invite from VIC for Statistician "224113"
22nd Sep: Applied for state sponsorship
7th August: got positive assessment from VETASSES
17th April: Applied for skills assessment
29th August: IELTS result (7+ all)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> I have also applied for visa 190 under VIC. Below is my timeline: 24th Oct: Medical date PCC: done already 15th Oct: visa application submitted 5th Oct: Received invite from VIC for Statistician "224113" 22nd Sep: Applied for state sponsorship 7th August: got positive assessment from VETASSES 17th April: Applied for skills assessment 29th August: IELTS result (7+ all)


Welcome to the October club! Good luck!

Please add your case to the tracker)


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Welcome to the October club! Good luck!
> 
> Please add your case to the tracker)


Hi, I had a question regarding positing multiple PCCs. I have India PCC and UK PCC. There is an option to upload just one PCC, so I uploaded India PCC.

Please advise where should I upload my UK PCC?


----------



## menepoli (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello!!! I also from required country!


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

Good to see a October Club  Count me in


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi, I had a question regarding positing multiple PCCs. I have India PCC and UK PCC. There is an option to upload just one PCC, so I uploaded India PCC.
> 
> Please advise where should I upload my UK PCC?


Hey Rishi,

You can upload in the same place where you uploaded your INDIA PCC. Just select the option "Police Clearance Certificate, Overseas" like you did for India and then give the document name in the description. CO can identify accordingly.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

3sh said:


> Hey Rishi,
> 
> You can upload in the same place where you uploaded your INDIA PCC. Just select the option "Police Clearance Certificate, Overseas" like you did for India and then give the document name in the description. CO can identify accordingly.


Hi, thank you for your reply.

I think I made a mistake in uploading documents. Eg. I made a consolidated pdf of all my work experience letters, pay slips etc. and uploaded one single big file under "work reference" section. But now I think I should have uploaded individual files under each section.

Please advise if I should let it be or should I upload individual files also???


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply.
> 
> I think I made a mistake in uploading documents. Eg. I made a consolidated pdf of all my work experience letters, pay slips etc. and uploaded one single big file under "work reference" section. But now I think I should have uploaded individual files under each section.
> 
> Please advise if I should let it be or should I upload individual files also???


It is good to upload again. It will help the CO to process your application. You can always mention the contents in the description. 

I hope you might have mentioned the contents of the file in the description. But it is always better to do it as individual files. I have also uploaded the same way (Individual files and Company wise consolidated files). So not to worry.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

3sh said:


> It is good to upload again. It will help the CO to process your application. You can always mention the contents in the description.
> 
> I hope you might have mentioned the contents of the file in the description. But it is always better to do it as individual files. I have also uploaded the same way (Individual files and Company wise consolidated files). So not to worry.


Hi 3sh,

Thanks a ton for your suggestions....just uploading individual files now


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi 3sh,
> 
> Thanks a ton for your suggestions....just uploading individual files now


Ultimatelly it does not matter, maybe it will be easier for a CO to check them individually, but he/she can also do it in the consolidated file.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Ultimatelly it does not matter, maybe it will be easier for a CO to check them individually, but he/she can also do it in the consolidated file.


I agree. But just to be on safer side, I decided to upload individual files also. I am sure CO will go through all the files. In case he misses something in consolidated one, then we will have to go though the wait time


----------



## Tpfp (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a question related to uploading the documents. Some of the fields like Work Experience and Educational documents mentions "Certified copies" to be uploaded. However my friend who recently got the Visa had uploaded scanned color copy. Please suggest.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tpfp said:


> I have a question related to uploading the documents. Some of the fields like Work Experience and Educational documents mentions "Certified copies" to be uploaded. However my friend who recently got the Visa had uploaded scanned color copy. Please suggest.


Yes, scanned colour copies are totally fine. 

Good luck with your application and please add your case to the community tracker.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> How is your case progressing? How long you reckon it will take to get a grant for you?
> 
> I think my delay is caused by different case officer in NSW - so its ok.


Hello Andrey,

Good to know your progress!

I am not in hurry as my wife is pregnant and planning to do the medical later. However, expecting CO will be assign at mid of November. Let's see what else document CO requested then will do the medical if everything go smooth.

Everything is on GOD wish, lets hope for the best.

thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Andrey,
> 
> Good to know your progress!
> 
> ...



Hi mate,

Congrats on baby!)) i've 2 little ones)))

Well, i've lodged my visa application on the 20th... so waiting now...  I think your CO will be assigned earlier - as now the trend is about 5 weeks.. you lodged on the 2nd... so 1or 2nd week of November.  

Keep in touch


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Sree_Balla said:


> I received invitation today to apply for visa



I lodged visa on 22 Oct 2015 from NSW


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi All - 

I've submitted my EOI with 60 points (55 + 5 points from NSW State Sponsorship) on October 1st. Would you please let me know, how many days it usually takes to receive the invitation from NSW. 

Designation - Software Engineer
IELTS - 7 across all the sections (10 points)
Age - 30 points
qualification - 15 points 
Experience - 4.5 years (0 points)

Please let me know. Thanks !


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged 190 NSW visa on 3rd October June, so the wait for CO to be assigned and Grant starts. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...



Hi, 
My timeline is:
ANZSCO Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
ACS : +Ve for System Analyst
IELTS: Each 7, Overall 7.5
EOI submitted for Victoria State: 65 points
State Sponsorship and EOI submiited: 3-Sep-2015
SS and EOI Positive: 1-Oct-2015
Visa Lodge: 12-Oct-2015
Medical: 16-Oct-2015
Mine PCC/My wife: 2-Nov-2015
CO allocation: :juggle:
Visa Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Sree_Balla said:


> I received invitation today to apply for visa


Hey Sree_Balla,

Stay connected, and update your status.... Ok


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

sferns said:


> Congrats mate on another milestone!! Hope to join this soon.
> 
> Does the EOI status change post getting the invite or getting the approval?
> 
> ...


Hey sferns,
Whats the status of your application now?


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Congrats on baby!)) i've 2 little ones)))
> 
> ...



Hi, andreyx108b

It is 5 week after lodge the visa or 5 week after submitted all the documents including PCC and medicals?


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

prakash1243 said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I've submitted my EOI with 60 points (55 + 5 points from NSW State Sponsorship) on October 1st. Would you please let me know, how many days it usually takes to receive the invitation from NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi Prakash1243
whether CO is allocated to you your not?


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> Hi peeps
> 
> I applied for 190 for south australia on 24/09/2015. All the documents have been uploaded inlcuding PCC, medical and form 1221.
> 
> ...


Hey tran oberai,
what is the status of your file? have you allocated CO or not?


----------



## Jaswinder06 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi guys, I have been a silent reader from long time and just want tell u guys that I got the grant today. Below is my details:-

ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Visa : subclass 190
Visa Lodge: 25 Sep -2015 --Offshore --All documents submitted upfront. 
Grant:- 04 Nov 2015(Direct Grant)

Best of luck guys.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jaswinder06 said:


> Hi guys, I have been a silent reader from long time and just want tell u guys that I got the grant today. Below is my details:- ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer) Visa : subclass 190 Visa Lodge: 25 Sep -2015 --Offshore --All documents submitted upfront. Grant:- 11 Nov 2015(Direct Grant) Best of luck guys.


Mate congrats on grant! But baded on dates seems like you are the guy from the future!)))


----------



## Jaswinder06 (Jun 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate congrats on grant! But baded on dates seems like you are the guy from the future!)))


Hahah .. my bad


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Hi Prakash1243
> whether CO is allocated to you your not?


No, I haven't got the INVITATION from NSW. Waiting for it, since a month.


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey Congratulations!


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Jaswinder06 said:


> Hi guys, I have been a silent reader from long time and just want tell u guys that I got the grant today. Below is my details:-
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Visa : subclass 190
> ...



Congratulationsss.....................


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

OMG .. how long can I wait patiently.... This period of silence from CO is killing me....guys based on experience how long does it take for grant?

Nominated occupation: Software Engineer
Skills assessment:: 30 Jul 2014
EOI - 06 Feb 2015
Invitation date: 18 Jun 2015
VISA Lodged: 12th Aug 2015 (PCC and Medicals frontloaded)
CO Contact:02 Oct 2015
Replied with additional Documents:17 Oct 2015
Grant: XXXXX


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

Congards Jaswinder... Whats your skillsets and when are you planning to settle there?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

antony1234 said:


> OMG .. how long can I wait patiently.... This period of silence from CO is killing me....guys based on experience how long does it take for grant?
> 
> Nominated occupation: Software Engineer
> Skills assessment:: 30 Jul 2014
> ...


Mate, can you pelase share what are the additional docs asked by CO?


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

I had already shared in this thread. They asked for roles in company letter head and TAX/Payslips/bankstatements etc during that period.


----------



## okhalid (Jul 14, 2015)

*clarification*

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for EOI 190 visa(one EOI) now, and am not sure if selecting "any" in the preferred state will effect or delay my selection/invite for NSW i.e. will candidates with same points who select "NSW" rather then "any" in the EOI preferred state field have priority or preference ? 

Thanks,
okhalid


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello everyone...

No updates in our thread.....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Hello everyone... No updates in our thread.....


I think the earliest grants will come last week of november  

Have you added your case in the tracker?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Hello everyone... No updates in our thread.....


I think the earliest grants will come last week of november  

Have you added your case in the tracker?


----------



## abcmel (Jul 9, 2015)

antony1234 said:


> OMG .. how long can I wait patiently.... This period of silence from CO is killing me....guys based on experience how long does it take for grant?
> 
> Nominated occupation: Software Engineer
> Skills assessment:: 30 Jul 2014
> ...


Time frame after co contact is increased from 28 days to somewhere around 5-6 weeks. There is nothing official but we have come to know this by calling co and current trends.

Perhaps your case will be reviewed in one week time. If CO is happy and no further documents required then chances are good that you will get grant in 10-12 days.


----------



## ksamie (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Any idea what is the invetation round dates for the NSW and Vec? and when will be the next round?

Thanks


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello October applicants,

I got my CO assign today, she request for medical and PCC both for my wife and me.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello October applicants, I got my CO assign today, she request for medical and PCC both for my wife and me.


Good sign ) congrats)

Another confirmation for us that CO gets assigned withinh 4-6 weeks.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Andrey,

My CO is from GSM Adelaide. But my wife is pregnant and I will hold my case until the child is born. However, I will give them the PCC and my medical and will request her to hold for my wife medical request. I am planning to move next year October, so it will also sync with my plan.

Best of luck for your application as well. Hope you will get the direct grant  



andreyx108b said:


> Good sign ) congrats)
> 
> Another confirmation for us that CO gets assigned withinh 4-6 weeks.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi guys, just asking here. If there is a thread somewhere that has better details, please send me there. I looked for the first 5 page, and found this thread to be closest.

A little background. I tried to apply for 476, but got rejected due to some technical glitch. It was partly my fault for not providing a detailed explanation earlier, but let bygone be bygone. So I have all the documents needed for 476 (form 80, 1221, IELTS, certified everything)

To avoid another rejection, and the need to pay a higher price (476 cost like 10% of 189, so its a hugee price to pay). And the fact that I found this forum only AFTER I applied for 476, so please help me guys.

I want to apply for Mechanical Engineer (233512) visa. I have only 2 full year experience, IELTS of 7 average and 25 years old. So that give me 55 points. I am not clear about some stuff. 
1) Does university internship count as work experience?
2) Do I need to send assesment to Eng. Au before submitting the EOI?
3) How does the state sponsor work? Can I for example ask for sponsorship from NSW, then go work in Vic?
4) My IELTS expires in March 2016, do they consider the date of EOI submit, or the date invite is given? My 476 application has something to do with timelines... So I am petrified with dates.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I got my CO allocated today! She has requested for FBI clearance for my husband. I had applied for the same on 21st September, so hopefully will get the FBI clearance by end of this month. 

I had applied for Visa 190 on 15th Oct, Medical on 26th oct and PCC 29th September.


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my CO allocated today! She has requested for FBI clearance for my husband. I had applied for the same on 21st September, so hopefully will get the FBI clearance by end of this month.
> 
> I had applied for Visa 190 on 15th Oct, Medical on 26th oct and PCC 29th September.



Gr8! so you got CO with 31 days...


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm still awaiting CO contact. Lodged Visa on 10th Oct. The wait is killing.


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

Hi,

Just a quick clarification. The status on my immiaccount changed from Application received to Ïnformation requested. Does that mean a CO has been assigned?

Also, pls throw some light on the ïmport application tab in Immi account ? If i import the application, will that make a difference to the application lodged by my agent? 
While ive hired the services of an agent, Id also like to keep tab on progress of the application.

Experts pls guide !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sferns said:


> I'm still awaiting CO contact. Lodged Visa on 10th Oct. The wait is killing.


Mate, can you tell me if you have uploaded all the docs? CV, Form 80 and 1221, Meds and PCCs? 

If you did then its normal to wait - as the CO just looking at your application and will issue a grant. 

If not, then... well.. soon CO will be assigned.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Hey sferns,
> Whats the status of your application now?


congrats, did u only choose victoria, i have chosen state as any in eoi , is it ok


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

prash1980 said:


> congrats, did u only choose victoria, i have chosen state as any in eoi , is it ok


I think it would take longer for consideration if you choose any. Most states have their queue already, so choosing "any" means a state shall consider you only if they are a shortage of applicants in their own state, is what my logic would say. I may be wrong though.


----------



## shishirpai19 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been granted the visa. Thank you all for the help and guidance. My timelines are as below:

Occupation: Accountant 221111
EOI Submitted 189: 27th Aug 2015
EOI Submitted 190 NSW: 8th Sep 2015
NSW Invite to apply: 16th Sep 2015
NSW Invite Applied: 19th Sep 2015
NSW Application Approved: 13th Oct 2015
Invite Received: 13th Oct 2015
Visa Lodged: 18th Oct 2015
Documents: Front Load
PCC: 19th Oct 2015
Medicals: 27th Oct 2015
CO Assigned: NA
Grant: 17th Nov 2015 (Direct)
Form 80: Not asked
Date of Arrival:??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shishirpai19 said:


> Hi All, I have been granted the visa. Thank you all for the help and guidance. My timelines are as below: Occupation: Accountant 221111 EOI Submitted 189: 27th Aug 2015 EOI Submitted 190 NSW: 8th Sep 2015 NSW Invite to apply: 16th Sep 2015 NSW Invite Applied: 19th Sep 2015 NSW Application Approved: 13th Oct 2015 Invite Received: 13th Oct 2015 Visa Lodged: 18th Oct 2015 Documents: Front Load PCC: 19th Oct 2015 Medicals: 27th Oct 2015 CO Assigned: NA Grant: 17th Nov 2015 (Direct) Form 80: Not asked Date of Arrival:??


Congrats! Good luck.

Please update your details in the tracker.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

shishirpai19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted the visa. Thank you all for the help and guidance. My timelines are as below:
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

shishirpai19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted the visa. Thank you all for the help and guidance. My timelines are as below:
> 
> ...


Hey its great....
Congratulations


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi,

As referred in website "Information Requested" implies An immigration officer has assessed the application and found that more information is required. They have requested that you provide further evidence in support of the application.
You should attach the requested documents in ImmiAccount and use the Request complete button to indicate that you have provided all the requested information.


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Congratulations......within 4 weeks u achieved success


----------



## kaukuti (Mar 4, 2015)

shishirpai19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted the visa. Thank you all for the help and guidance. My timelines are as below:
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Within four weeks is a great achievement. I have applied with nomination from State of Victoria on 15 oct haven't heard anything since then. I have not yet uploaded PCC and medicals.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

kaukuti said:


> Congratulations! Within four weeks is a great achievement. I have applied with nomination from State of Victoria on 15 oct haven't heard anything since then. I have not yet uploaded PCC and medicals.


What you meant is during the EOI, you selected Victoria as your nominated state?


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Sree_Balla said:


> Hi,
> 
> As referred in website "Information Requested" implies An immigration officer has assessed the application and found that more information is required. They have requested that you provide further evidence in support of the application.
> You should attach the requested documents in ImmiAccount and use the Request complete button to indicate that you have provided all the requested information.


Hi sree,

I have one question... If they required any of the document then they will also mail us or we have to everytime check our Immi account?


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Hi sree,
> 
> I have one question... If they required any of the document then they will also mail us or we have to everytime check our Immi account?


They will email you what documents are pending. In the email there will be a list of document(s) requested and details regarding what the document(s) should contain. If I am not mistaken, on immi account they won't say what documents are requested, only says CS will contact you regarding the documents request.


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

Guys I got the grant today.. 

SUBCLASS 190 NSW Accountant General

Application: 15 October 2015
Direct Grant: 20 November 2015 (35 Days) 

I am not able to access immitracker since I forgot the password. If anyone can update it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sadiislam said:


> Guys I got the grant today.. SUBCLASS 190 NSW Accountant General Application: 15 October 2015 Direct Grant: 20 November 2015 (35 Days) I am not able to access immitracker since I forgot the password. If anyone can update it would be great. Thanks.


Congrats bro!)))

Good luck))


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Is NSW still inviting for 261313?
I have 60+5 points. Can i give a shot?
What are the timelines?
Please let me know.

TIA


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

AyamS said:


> They will email you what documents are pending. In the email there will be a list of document(s) requested and details regarding what the document(s) should contain. If I am not mistaken, on immi account they won't say what documents are requested, only says CS will contact you regarding the documents request.


yes...on immiaccount u can only see status as Information Requested. However, if communication mail provided by u in case of no agent, then details would be sent to communication email ID


----------



## Abhishek4095 (Nov 20, 2015)

*Query*

Hi All,


Applied for NSW Visa 190 Job Code- 261111
Submitted EOI- 24-Sep-2015
Points - 55+5

Any idea are my points enough and when can i expect invitation.

Thanks in advance,

Cheer,
Abhishek


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Abhishek4095 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Applied for NSW Visa 190 Job Code- 261111
> ...


Hi Abhishek,

Yes your points are sufficient, and an invitation can take up to 12 weeks for consideration. Some here get it earlier, and some later. Lets just hope yours is the former.


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys,

Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants 
yesterday I reckon, this was a direct grant. Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for. 

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Guys, Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants yesterday I reckon, this was a direct grant. Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for. Wish you all the best for early grant along your way. Regards


Congrats! Please share your timeline?


----------



## Rosslleee (Oct 10, 2015)

kaukuti said:


> Congratulations! Within four weeks is a great achievement. I have applied with nomination from State of Victoria on 15 oct haven't heard anything since then. I have not yet uploaded PCC and medicals.


Good to see you in the forum. What's your latest update? me too from Nepal.


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants
> yesterday I reckon, this was a direct grant. Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for.
> ...


Congratulations!!!gr8 to hear from u the news....All the very Best.


----------



## kaukuti (Mar 4, 2015)

Rosslleee said:


> Good to see you in the forum. What's your latest update? me too from Nepal.


Nice to see you here. I have been asked for PCC and Medical from CO on 18th Oct. I am now abroad, I need PCC from Nepal for me and my wife. My wife also needs PCC from India. I didn't submit PCC and medical upfront to prolong the IED.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

kaukuti said:


> Nice to see you here. I have been asked for PCC and Medical from CO on 18th Oct. I am now abroad, I need PCC from Nepal for me and my wife. My wife also needs PCC from India. I didn't submit PCC and medical upfront to prolong the IED.


Good Thinking! Hahaha. I did that too for my PCC. Damn they forgot about my application...


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

hi all,
want to subscribe this group to get emails..guide me please..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> hi all, want to subscribe this group to get emails..guide me please..


You are auto subscribed as you have posted here.

What is you visa timeline?


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You are auto subscribed as you have posted here.
> 
> What is you visa timeline?


Thanks..it is mentioned in my signature. I applied on 27th October.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> Thanks..it is mentioned in my signature. I applied on 27th October.


Oh, i cant see from mobile 

Please add your case to the tracker


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Oh, i cant see from mobile
> 
> Please add your case to the tracker


oh ok..sure i will add there


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I applied for Visa 190 on October 15 and got the officer assigned on Nov 15. CO has asked me to submit FBI clearance of my husband. I applied for FBI clearance on 22nd September and it takes 3-4 months to get the FBI clearance. Since CO has given me 28 days to submit, I feel I will have to ask for extension. 

Do you guys recommend that I should do the same now or wait till my 28 days get over?


----------



## shah11 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello,

Joining the queue here 

Good luck to one and all


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

Co alloted to my case today..requested form 80 and medicals..


----------



## Rosslleee (Oct 10, 2015)

shah11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Joining the queue here
> 
> Good luck to one and all


CO allocation these days take approx. 5 weeks .... Many 189 & 190 applicants have got direct grant within 1 months also ..... have not come across any 489 direct grant recently ...... Best of Luck ...


----------



## vidul (Nov 26, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> Co alloted to my case today..requested form 80 and medicals..


Hi! Yesteday Co also allocated to my case, but she didn't request me anything. Co requested form 80 and medicals by email?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys can you please add your cases to the tracker? so we can see the progress please


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vidul said:


> Hi! Yesteday Co also allocated to my case, but she didn't request me anything. Co requested form 80 and medicals by email?


@vidul I guess you speak Russian? Cant sent you a PM for some reason


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> @vidul I guess you speak Russian? Cant sent you a PM for some reason


You won't be able to until vidul has made 5 posts. Actually maybe about an hour after that, as it can take the system a little time to update itself and grant the access. 

vidul - welcome to the forum!  - the above message means 5 good posts so please don't make nonsense posts just to get your post count up. 

Thank you.
kaju/moderator


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaju said:


> You won't be able to until vidul has made 5 posts. Actually maybe about an hour after that, as it can take the system a little time to update itself and grant the access.
> 
> vidul, that means 5 good posts so please don't make nonsense posts just to get your post count up.
> 
> ...



Thanks kaju, got it  didn't check how many messages vidul has


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

In my case it tool only 2.5 weks from lodgement until CO contact so YMMV. I was also assuming that it will take at least a month so I took my time organize health checks and fill Form 80 and I was caught by surprise. CO came in just a day before my meds were cleared and also I the last PCC came in later that week - who knows, if I had everything in place maybe I would have got a direct grant. Well maybe not in my case as I intend on paying VAC2 so they would have asked for partner's English anyway but in general it's better to be prepared.



Rosslleee said:


> CO allocation these days take approx. 5 weeks .... Many 189 & 190 applicants have got direct grant within 1 months also ..... have not come across any 489 direct grant recently ...... Best of Luck ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wodz69 said:


> In my case it tool only 2.5 weks from lodgement until CO contact so YMMV. I was also assuming that it will take at least a month so I took my time organize health checks and fill Form 80 and I was caught by surprise. CO came in just a day before my meds were cleared and also I the last PCC came in later that week - who knows, if I had everything in place maybe I would have got a direct grant. Well maybe not in my case as I intend on paying VAC2 so they would have asked for partner's English anyway but in general it's better to be prepared.



Mate, you are SC189 - its slightly faster nowadays, some get grants within 10 days...  

Can you please add your case to the visa tracker? Thank!


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

*received invite from NSW*

Hello All,

I received invite to apply for NSW in the same 2613*. But my PR DOE is June 18 2015 with 60 points. I was given 14 days to apply for NSW. what do you guys think? Should I wait until i receive PR invite?

Pls provide your suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## vidul (Nov 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> @vidul I guess you speak Russian? Cant sent you a PM for some reason


You are right. I am going to add my case a little bit later to the tracker.

Lodged: 25 October 

I uploaded all documents: 80, 1221, PCC, CV, Meds.

CO allocation: 25 November

CO didn't request any documents. Should I wait a job verification soon and how long does it take to have a grant after CO allocation in average?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received invite to apply for NSW in the same 2613*. But my PR DOE is June 18 2015 with 60 points. I was given 14 days to apply for NSW. what do you guys think? Should I wait until i receive PR invite?
> 
> ...


When have you been invited? Can you share full timeline? 

You have 2 weeks to apply for nomination after being invited by NSW - then, they will consider you and give you an invitation to apply for PR under SC190. 

You have to then wait for about 3-4 more rounds to get invited for SC189 - by this time you may well have SC190 granted. 

I would not wait.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vidul said:


> You are right. I am going to add my case a little bit later to the tracker.
> 
> Lodged: 25 October
> 
> ...


Did you upload your docs at the time of application? Well, then if CO has been assigned... then i would guess - your grant may well be around the corner.


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. 
I am not in a hurry to move to Aus, so thinking about 189 or wait for 190. 
what are the differences bw 189 and 190


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

How do we know if a CO is assigned? Do we get an email. I submitted my application on 9th Oct and am did awaiting contact/grant  The immigration account shows the application as application received.


----------



## vidul (Nov 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you upload your docs at the time of application? Well, then if CO has been assigned... then i would guess - your grant may well be around the corner.


I uploaded all documents on 17th of November and my wife's IELTS the day before CO allocation.


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

here is my time line: (190)
Date submitted: 15/07/2015
Points 65
Invite received: Wed, Nov 25, 2015 at 10:05 PM


----------



## vidul (Nov 26, 2015)

sferns said:


> How do we know if a CO is assigned? Do we get an email. I submitted my application on 9th Oct and am did awaiting contact/grant  The immigration account shows the application as application received.


I have got an email about CO allocation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I am not in a hurry to move to Aus, so thinking about 189 or wait for 190.
> what are the differences bw 189 and 190


SC190 in theory has higher priority, but limits you to a state which nominated you for 2 years. Well, it is questionable in terms of "limits" but nevertheless, this is something you need to be aware of. 

SC189 - you can live anywhere in AU.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

vidul said:


> Hi! Yesteday Co also allocated to my case, but she didn't request me anything. Co requested form 80 and medicals by email?


yes by email..it is not necessary that they request everyone if you you have already uploaded all the required documents along with form 80, pcc and medicals.


----------



## shah11 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello again,

Glad to share a great news that I got a direct grant today, 26th November 2015; had applied for SA 190 on 23rd October 2015.

Good luck to everyone !


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

shah11 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Glad to share a great news that I got a direct grant today, 26th November 2015; had applied for SA 190 on 23rd October 2015.
> 
> Good luck to everyone !


Congratulations!!


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

Do Co request all the required documents once or he can ask again.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> Do Co request all the required documents once or he can ask again.



The do occasionally come back with further questions, or a new CO might be assigned and he might request new docs.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow it seems that now the CO is assigned in around a month, same for direct grant. That's a great news. That gives me a hope to be contacted before Christmas.

Congratulations to you all =D


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sgamba said:


> Wow it seems that now the CO is assigned in around a month, same for direct grant. That's a great news. That gives me a hope to be contacted before Christmas.
> 
> Congratulations to you all =D


When did you lodge you visa? Can you please share your timeline or add case to the tracker? 

Good luck!


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> When did you lodge you visa? Can you please share your timeline or add case to the tracker?
> 
> Good luck!


my case is already in the tracker 

Anyways I lodged my visa 190 with SA sponsorship on 19 November and uploaded all required documents included form 80 and 1221.


----------



## humee (Nov 26, 2015)

*Hi Sree*



Sree_Balla said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied EOI during July 2015
> Ielts- Overall 6
> ...


hi,
Good luck for your future endeavors. I am very confused by my Ielts Score which is only 6 in each component. Please let me know is there any possibility to get state sponsorship with 6 band in IT


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, you are SC189 - its slightly faster nowadays, some get grants within 10 days...
> 
> Can you please add your case to the visa tracker? Thank!


I've added it a while back but just went in to check and noticed that the year year of lodgement was 2014 instead of 2015 - it's corrected now


----------



## nujrap (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi All

I have received an invitation for 190 (VIC). I have submitted my passport for PCC and I am unable to go for my medicals now.. can i still go ahead and submit the application so that the documents loaded until now are verified.. ?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

nujrap said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received an invitation for 190 (VIC). I have submitted my passport for PCC and I am unable to go for my medicals now.. can i still go ahead and submit the application so that the documents loaded until now are verified.. ?


Yes, you can continue to upload documents till CO is allocated. Moreover, medicals are uploaded by the clinic directly to IMmi account. 

Post CO allocation, if any other document is required, CO will asks for it.


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Alhamdulillah received the GOLDEN EMAIL today !! 

My waiting period was 27 days .


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Sha75 said:


> Alhamdulillah received the GOLDEN EMAIL today !!
> 
> My waiting period was 27 days .


Wow, a quickie. Congrats


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sha75 said:


> Alhamdulillah received the GOLDEN EMAIL today !! My waiting period was 27 days .


Congrats! Please update the tracker.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Yes, you can continue to upload documents till CO is allocated. Moreover, medicals are uploaded by the clinic directly to IMmi account.
> 
> Post CO allocation, if any other document is required, CO will asks for it.


Co asked me for medical and form 80.. I uploaded.. still I want to know that do co can again request any other document or he asks for once only.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

manreetvirk said:


> Co asked me for medical and form 80.. I uploaded.. still I want to know that do co can again request any other document or he asks for once only.


Usually they ask for all documents at once, but another request for documents cannot be ruled out.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow. It is good to see Grants for 190 within a month. This scores up my confidence. Happy for all of you who have their Grant. Good luck to all other with me in the queue.

I lodged my Visa on 7 Oct. CO got allocated from GSM Brisbane on Nov 13. He requested me to get my PCC done form FBI USA if I have stayed 12 months or more. I had stayed only for 3 months in USA. So submitted form 80, form 1221 for me and my wife. Sent an email also about USA PCC on Nov 16.

Now waiting for the Golden Email.


----------



## Rosslleee (Oct 10, 2015)

3sh said:


> Wow. It is good to see Grants for 190 within a month. This scores up my confidence. Happy for all of you who have their Grant. Good luck to all other with me in the queue.
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 7 Oct. CO got allocated from GSM Brisbane on Nov 13. He requested me to get my PCC done form FBI USA if I have stayed 12 months or more. I had stayed only for 3 months in USA. So submitted form 80, form 1221 for me and my wife. Sent an email also about USA PCC on Nov 16.
> 
> Now waiting for the Golden Email.


Hi there,

We share almost the same timeline, although I am applying for 489 State Sponsored. Good Wishes to you


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

190 Visa applied for NSW Nomination on 22 Sep2015, recd mail from CO on 27-Nov-2015 to provide Form 1221 and CV with missing details....


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know how should I request for extension? My case officer was assigned on 16th Nov and my FBI clearance was pending. Considering FBI takes 3-4 months, there is no way I can meet the 28 days deadline given by my Case officer. I applied for FBI clearance on 24th Sep and hoping to get the same by end of December.

I emailed my case officer but no reply! Anyone knows any number ?
My case officer is Sarah *<SNIP>* from Adelaide

*Please don't post Case Officer's full names in public - they have a right to privacy just as much as you do.

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how should I request for extension? My case officer was assigned on 16th Nov and my FBI clearance was pending. Considering FBI takes 3-4 months, there is no way I can meet the 28 days deadline given by my Case officer. I applied for FBI clearance on 24th Sep and hoping to get the same by end of December.
> 
> ...


My apologies !


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

After getting invite, where do we see the information provided button?


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

Has anyone received verification call.. If yes than after how many days of CO allocation...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> Has anyone received verification call.. If yes than after how many days of CO allocation...


There is no fixed period, they might call next day or after a month...


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi all, I got my NSW 190 approval yesterday. I have couple of questions while applying for VISA.

1) I havent done Medicals in the past 12 months..so selected option 'No'...will i get a link to upload medicals after making the VISA payment ?

2) Can I complete the medicals before making the VISA payment..

3) How long it will take for me to get the final grant considering i will submit medicals & PCC within a week from now..


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

MAKumar said:


> Hi all, I got my NSW 190 approval yesterday. I have couple of questions while applying for VISA.
> 
> 1) I havent done Medicals in the past 12 months..so selected option 'No'...will i get a link to upload medicals after making the VISA payment ?
> 
> ...


Congratulations kumar. Please can u update your time lines with points breakup. Thanks


----------



## Amr_Mahmoud (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Gents, 

wish you all of luck 

I submitted for EOI to NSW in 18 October 2015 , does anyone know how long it will take to get any response ?

also does the skillselect job affect the response time? I

Thanks for your help


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> Congratulations kumar. Please can u update your time lines with points breakup. Thanks



Times lines are in my signature. Points break down is as follows..
Age : 25
PTE : 10
Exp: 10 will be 15 in a month..
Edu: 15


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

subcribng


----------



## Amr_Mahmoud (Dec 3, 2015)

Amr_Mahmoud said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> wish you all of luck
> 
> ...


Can anyone help me in this please


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Amr_Mahmoud said:


> Can anyone help me in this please



Mate.. Noone can tell u the timeline for nsw invite. It hard to predict. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Amr_Mahmoud (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks Ramsp, 

i noticed that it toke with you 4 months and 20 days ...wish you good luck in the rest


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

:second::cheer2:eace::drum::bounce:

Yahoooooooo...!! GOT golden mail on yesterday..,15/12/15..

thanks for your all for support and help...

BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ven343 said:


> :second::cheer2:eace::drum::bounce:
> 
> Yahoooooooo...!! GOT golden mail on yesterday..,15/12/15..
> 
> ...



Congrats my friend!!! all the best!


----------



## CHANPREET (Jul 17, 2015)

ven343 said:


> :second::cheer2:eace::drum::bounce:
> 
> Yahoooooooo...!! GOT golden mail on yesterday..,15/12/15..
> 
> ...


Hey congrats mate, can you please update ur timeline as can't see ur signature in mobile app


----------



## SydneyShan (Nov 25, 2015)

Dear all,

Glad to share that today early morning around 3:00AM received golden letter for me and for my whole family.
Thank you very much for this forum for all the provided and will be grateful forever.
Here is my details, 
ACS Applied - 4rth April 2014 (ANZSCO Code 61313 - Software Engineer)
ACS Result - 23 May 2014
IELTS Exam - 17th May 2014
EOI submission - 30th July 2014
Invitation received - 20th July 2015 ( from NSW)
VISA 190 lodged (Fees paid) - 2nd Sep 2015 (NSW)
CO contact - 14th Oct 2015 ( CO from Adelaide)
Request completed - 16th Oct 2015
VISA grant - 16th Dec 2015


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SydneyShan said:


> Dear all, Glad to share that today early morning around 3:00AM received golden letter for me and for my whole family. Thank you very much for this forum for all the provided and will be grateful forever. Here is my details, ACS Applied - 4rth April 2014 (ANZSCO Code 61313 - Software Engineer) ACS Result - 23 May 2014 IELTS Exam - 17th May 2014 EOI submission - 30th July 2014 Invitation received - 20th July 2015 ( from NSW) VISA 190 lodged (Fees paid) - 2nd Sep 2015 (NSW) CO contact - 14th Oct 2015 ( CO from Adelaide) Request completed - 16th Oct 2015 VISA grant - 16th Dec 2015


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Just found out from my agent that on 18/11 CO has requested translation of one of my PCCs - which was submitted initially. 

Well, its exactly 28 days today, but as based on the tracker they are now mostly working with mid-october applicants so i would now expect to hear back sometimes in January or if i am very lucky any day from now. 

Sometimes i really feel like i would have preferred not to know how long it takes, as it would make the waiting easier... but i bloody know these dates and how long approximately i now have to wait


----------



## jammi (Dec 22, 2015)

*Logged in Oct*

Hey guys, been reading this thread and forum for a while. So I thought I'd jump in today and join the festivities.

I've lodged my application in Oct 2015, CO allocated on Nov 30. CO requested for medicals, PCC on Dec 1st. Uploaded all requirements on 17th Dec.

I'm applying for 190 visa with family. I've lived in Australia for 5 years and now been in Singapore for a few years.

So that's that about that. Let's see what happens.

Jammi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jammi said:


> Hey guys, been reading this thread and forum for a while. So I thought I'd jump in today and join the festivities. I've lodged my application in Oct 2015, CO allocated on Nov 30. CO requested for medicals, PCC on Dec 1st. Uploaded all requirements on 17th Dec. I'm applying for 190 visa with family. I've lived in Australia for 5 years and now been in Singapore for a few years. So that's that about that. Let's see what happens. Jammi


Welcome to the club  


add your case to the tracker please.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Just found out from my agent that on 18/11 CO has requested translation of one of my PCCs - which was submitted initially.
> 
> Well, its exactly 28 days today, but as based on the tracker they are now mostly working with mid-october applicants so i would now expect to hear back sometimes in January or if i am very lucky any day from now.
> 
> Sometimes i really feel like i would have preferred not to know how long it takes, as it would make the waiting easier... but i bloody know these dates and how long approximately i now have to wait


Good luck, mate!


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

ven343 said:


> :second::cheer2:eace::drum::bounce:
> 
> Yahoooooooo...!! GOT golden mail on yesterday..,15/12/15..
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

SydneyShan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Glad to share that today early morning around 3:00AM received golden letter for me and for my whole family.
> Thank you very much for this forum for all the provided and will be grateful forever.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## jammi (Dec 22, 2015)

Done!! Added to the tracker


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Congrats, Do you let me know when is your PCC will expire and when you created it. Also whats your Intial Entry Date IED.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

a long wait....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manreetvirk said:


> a long wait....


Its 70+ days already now for me


----------



## jammi (Dec 22, 2015)

My CO from Adelaide GSM team contacted for PCC and Medicals on 1st Dec. Completed all request on 17th Dec. Hopefully shouldn't be long now. 

The frustrating thing is that with me being in Singapore, I wasn't able to front load all documents as the police clearance folks request for letter from DIBP. 

I'm hoping that my CO has a good day today and mass clicks all pending to approved and goes home early to enjoy a glass of wine!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Happy New Year to All...

The long wait is killing me...May Almighty shower all is blessings on all waiting for Golden Letter...

190 SS Adelaide
Job Code = 312911, Maintenance Planner
Total point 60 including 05 points of SS
Eoi submitted=25 July 2015
Invitation got= 23 Sep 2015
Visa Lodged = 24 Oct 2015
Medical done = 13 Nov 2015
Co assigned. = 30 Nov 2015 (req. PCC and form80)
Pcc submitted for spouse & kid = 01 Dec 2015
PCC and Form 80 submitted = 17 Dec 2015
Visa grant = Almight's blessings Required.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Hi Friends, Happy New Year to All... The long wait is killing me...May Almighty shower all is blessings on all waiting for Golden Letter... 190 SS Adelaide Job Code = 312911, Maintenance Planner Total point 60 including 05 points of SS Eoi submitted=25 July 2015 Invitation got= 23 Sep 2015 Visa Lodged = 24 Oct 2015 Medical done = 13 Nov 2015 Co assigned. = 30 Nov 2015 (req. PCC and form80) Pcc submitted for spouse & kid = 01 Dec 2015 PCC and Form 80 submitted = 17 Dec 2015 Visa grant = Almight's blessings Required.


I think you can expect to hear by the end of han...


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

me in the same boat...


----------



## CHANPREET (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi guys, very pleased to inform you that I have been granted visa today. Thanks community for the support and looking forward to support those who need it further
Assessment applied 28/04/2015
Assessment positive 23/07/2015
Nomination applied S.A 24/07/2015
Nomination received 23/09/2015
Visa lodged 03/10/2015
Co contact 09/11/2015
Visa grant 08/01/2016
Occupation code 133312


----------



## jammi (Dec 22, 2015)

Brilliant! Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

CHANPREET said:


> Hi guys, very pleased to inform you that I have been granted visa today. Thanks community for the support and looking forward to support those who need it further
> Assessment applied 28/04/2015
> Assessment positive 23/07/2015
> Nomination applied S.A 24/07/2015
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

CHANPREET said:


> Hi guys, very pleased to inform you that I have been granted visa today. Thanks community for the support and looking forward to support those who need it further
> Assessment applied 28/04/2015
> Assessment positive 23/07/2015
> Nomination applied S.A 24/07/2015
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## jammi (Dec 22, 2015)

CHANPREET said:


> Hi guys, very pleased to inform you that I have been granted visa today. Thanks community for the support and looking forward to support those who need it further
> Assessment applied 28/04/2015
> Assessment positive 23/07/2015
> Nomination applied S.A 24/07/2015
> ...



Can you tell us who your CO was? Initials only please and which team/location?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

CHANPREET said:


> Hi guys, very pleased to inform you that I have been granted visa today. Thanks community for the support and looking forward to support those who need it further
> Assessment applied 28/04/2015
> Assessment positive 23/07/2015
> Nomination applied S.A 24/07/2015
> ...


Congrats, buddy. All the very best for your future.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

CHANPREET said:


> Hi guys, very pleased to inform you that I have been granted visa today. Thanks community for the support and looking forward to support those who need it further Assessment applied 28/04/2015 Assessment positive 23/07/2015 Nomination applied S.A 24/07/2015 Nomination received 23/09/2015 Visa lodged 03/10/2015 Co contact 09/11/2015 Visa grant 08/01/2016 Occupation code 133312


Congrats! Please update tracker!


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

CHANPREET said:


> Hi guys, very pleased to inform you that I have been granted visa today. Thanks community for the support and looking forward to support those who need it further
> Assessment applied 28/04/2015
> Assessment positive 23/07/2015
> Nomination applied S.A 24/07/2015
> ...


congratz and all the best for u. I still new in this forum but been reading this topic for quite sometime, so i can have ease of mind for my application. My wife and me anxiously waiting for the outcome for our application visa subclass 190 Qlds. Submitted requested docs to the CO dec last year. Btw nice to know there is people on the same boat as me.:relaxed::relaxed::relaxed:


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

ANZSCO code = 254499
Subclass 190 QLDS
Eoi submitted= 19 Sept 2015 
Invitation got= 24 Sep 2015
Visa Lodged = 22 Oct 2015
Medical done = 29 Oct 2015
Co assigned = 24 Nov 2015 (req. PCC, form80, spouse evidence of employment)
Form 80 and evidence of employment submitted = 28 Nov 2015
Pcc submitted= 03 Dec 2015 PCC
Visa grant = Hoping for positive response :confounded::confounded:


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

waiting....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Same here...


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Me too...soooo close


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Any grants from anybody


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Any grants from anybody


Whats your timeline mate?


----------



## jammi (Dec 22, 2015)

Got my grants this morning. CO contact on 01 Dec. PCC and Medicals uploaded on 17 Dec. VISA lodgement date was 26 Oct. 

Grant date was 12 Jan 2016. Adelaide GSM. 190 Visa. Victoria. Business Analyst. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jammi (Dec 22, 2015)

Need to add that I'd applied from Singapore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

jammi said:


> Got my grants this morning. CO contact on 01 Dec. PCC and Medicals uploaded on 17 Dec. VISA lodgement date was 26 Oct.
> 
> Grant date was 12 Jan 2016. Adelaide GSM. 190 Visa. Victoria. Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jammi. All the best. Dont forget to your case in immitracker..


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI for SC 190 NSW with 65 points. What is the wait time for invitations these days? Any bright chances?

Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190 | *ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111* | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI DOE -08 Oct 2015| Points for 189: 60 | Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Friends..
Our medicals were completed on Jan 2..After 2 days, we got a call from the hospital asking to do two more hepatitis related tests in any reputed hospital (they said any good hospital is fine, as the hospital was far from our place) and mail the results to them.

We did so on Jan 7th, but the clearance is not provided in my account till now..

Is this normal..wonder what's happening..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shivily said:


> Friends.. Our medicals were completed on Jan 2..After 2 days, we got a call from the hospital asking to do two more hepatitis related tests in any reputed hospital (they said any good hospital is fine, as the hospital was far from our place) and mail the results to them. We did so on Jan 7th, but the clearance is not provided in my account till now.. Is this normal..wonder what's happening..


It may take few days, wait till Friday and then call and ask.


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

also waiting, after having paid VAC2


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

I need some clarification here. If it is a good idea to contact the processing officer by email/call them. As to ask for my application update.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ToShac said:


> I need some clarification here. If it is a good idea to contact the processing officer by email/call them. As to ask for my application update.


They almost never respond. Very very rarely. Better to wait 90 days after lodgment and 28 days to contact.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> They almost never respond. Very very rarely. Better to wait 90 days after lodgment and 28 days to contact.


Thanks for the advice. Yeah i did read at the DIBP website takes about 3 months. As you were saying, 90 days after lodgement, isit meant the 3 months written in the DIBP is the duration to process the visa? I did submit all the requested docs after CO contact before the 28 days.


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

Agree ! I tried contacting them on call & always got the standard response to wait until the CO gets back to me. I complete 90 days this 15th.

Hope something comes through in the meanwhile


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

So mine will be this 22nd jan after lodgement will be 3 months.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

My is on the 18th 90 days... 60 days after CO contact.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

mine on 26th jan 90 days... 60 days after CO contact.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Ohk dear. So did you guys contacted the CO?


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

jammi said:


> Got my grants this morning. CO contact on 01 Dec. PCC and Medicals uploaded on 17 Dec. VISA lodgement date was 26 Oct.
> 
> Grant date was 12 Jan 2016. Adelaide GSM. 190 Visa. Victoria. Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## shafazu (Jan 13, 2016)

*190 visa*

I have applied to 190 visa SA, on 5th October, case manager assigned on 9/11/2015, requested for PCC and evidence of residence in SA for two yrs, provided documents on 19/11/2015, and have not heard back since. Bit worried as its past 3 months and so many things are waiting on this!
Has anyone who applied during October been granted visa yet?


----------



## jammi (Dec 22, 2015)

shafazu said:


> I have applied to 190 visa SA, on 5th October, case manager assigned on 9/11/2015, requested for PCC and evidence of residence in SA for two yrs, provided documents on 19/11/2015, and have not heard back since. Bit worried as its past 3 months and so many things are waiting on this!
> 
> Has anyone who applied during October been granted visa yet?



I'd applied on 26 Oct and got my grant yesterday. I was equally impatient and frustrated by the time taken. Nothing to do except wait I suppose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

jammi said:


> I'd applied on 26 Oct and got my grant yesterday. I was equally impatient and frustrated by the time taken. Nothing to do except wait I suppose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah you waiting is killing hehehe. Congratz you and all the best


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulation! Seems like lots of October applicant got their grants 

Pray for us who are still waiting :fingerscrossed:



jammi said:


> I'd applied on 26 Oct and got my grant yesterday. I was equally impatient and frustrated by the time taken. Nothing to do except wait I suppose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Andrey,

How are you? What is your progress? Are you still hanging on regular wait and patience game ?

Keep in touch and best of luck 


andreyx108b said:


> I applied for SC190 today.
> 
> Invited by NSW 16/09
> Approved by NSW 14/10
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Andrey, How are you? What is your progress? Are you still hanging on regular wait and patience game ? Keep in touch and best of luck



Hey bro  

Yes still here and waiting  hoping to get sone update within next few weeks  

How are you?) hope all good with you and family.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

I am fine ! Excited to have new member in family. Keep us in your prayer and hope you will get your grant soon.



andreyx108b said:


> Hey bro
> 
> Yes still here and waiting  hoping to get sone update within next few weeks
> 
> How are you?) hope all good with you and family.


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello All,
Have lodged my SC190 ( NSW ) visa application by paying the fees on 13 Jan 2016.Yet to upload all the documents.
I am yet to receive my PCC from Japan which is expected by Feb mid.Am yet to do my medicals.

Experts please advise 
1.If i need to fill 1221 form as well ( myself,spouse and 2 kids less than 18 years )
2.Should i wait for Medicals and PCC and then submit in one go after attaching all other docs.

Your help is much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Keldogga (Jan 14, 2016)

Anyone here applied SA SS before? 
Normally how long will you received the invitation? =]


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Raj2212 said:


> Hello All,
> Have lodged my SC190 ( NSW ) visa application by paying the fees on 13 Jan 2016.Yet to upload all the documents.
> I am yet to receive my PCC from Japan which is expected by Feb mid.Am yet to do my medicals.
> 
> ...


1. I believe not a need to fill up form 1221. until if the CO requested.

2. Advice to upload all the necessary docs in advance. If the CO allocated to you then there wont be much delay.


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

With God Grace , I received Grant letter today. Started the process in april'13 and finally happy ending in Jan'16..see my signature.

So friends , patience is the key to success . All of you here are wonderful people , some of you v.v.v. supportive and all of you whom are still waiting would be surely getting Grant letters in coming time. so wait calmly.

thx



..


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

scindia said:


> With God Grace , I received Grant letter today. Started the process in april'13 and finally happy ending in Jan'16..see my signature.
> 
> So friends , patience is the key to success . All of you here are wonderful people , some of you v.v.v. supportive and all of you whom are still waiting would be surely getting Grant letters in coming time. so wait calmly.
> 
> ...


Great News... All the best for your next steps


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

ToShac said:


> 1. I believe not a need to fill up form 1221. until if the CO requested.
> 
> 2. Advice to upload all the necessary docs in advance. If the CO allocated to you then there wont be much delay.



Thanks toShac.
Other experts please could you share your view to determine my action
Thanks


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Raj2212 said:


> Thanks toShac.
> Other experts please could you share your view to determine my action
> Thanks


Hi raj,

I forget to add on as just i on my way for my night shift. As i said earlier advisable to submit all the necessary docs while awaiting for your pcc and medical. My advice to upload your payslips (possible to have all the years you have being employed), income tax, letter of employment or contracts, any letter of promotions, skills assessment, marriage cert, birth cert and etc.
This to avoid delay in finalising your application based on the docs they have.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

scindia said:


> With God Grace , I received Grant letter today. Started the process in april'13 and finally happy ending in Jan'16..see my signature.
> 
> So friends , patience is the key to success . All of you here are wonderful people , some of you v.v.v. supportive and all of you whom are still waiting would be surely getting Grant letters in coming time. so wait calmly.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats with a grant scindia)


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

scindia said:


> With God Grace , I received Grant letter today. Started the process in april'13 and finally happy ending in Jan'16..see my signature.
> 
> So friends , patience is the key to success . All of you here are wonderful people , some of you v.v.v. supportive and all of you whom are still waiting would be surely getting Grant letters in coming time. so wait calmly.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

You can upload 80 and 1221 to avoid further delay.



Raj2212 said:


> Thanks toShac.
> Other experts please could you share your view to determine my action
> Thanks


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats...


scindia said:


> With God Grace , I received Grant letter today. Started the process in april'13 and finally happy ending in Jan'16..see my signature.
> 
> So friends , patience is the key to success . All of you here are wonderful people , some of you v.v.v. supportive and all of you whom are still waiting would be surely getting Grant letters in coming time. so wait calmly.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

scindia said:


> With God Grace , I received Grant letter today. Started the process in april'13 and finally happy ending in Jan'16..see my signature.
> 
> So friends , patience is the key to success . All of you here are wonderful people , some of you v.v.v. supportive and all of you whom are still waiting would be surely getting Grant letters in coming time. so wait calmly.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice to see so many grants comimg up. Congratulations to all.

Who ever has received their 190 grants recently can anyone advice on what is mentioned as your visa conditions? Is the visa condition NIL?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys got a grant this morning!)

ICT BA 261111
Applied 20/10/15
CO contact 18/11/15
Grant 15/01/16

Me, my wife + kids 

Waiting was fun - getting a grant opens new challenges.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> ...


Great news.. Congrats mate..!!!


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> ...


Hearty congratulations Andy


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> ...


congratulatins...


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> ...



Congratulations Andrey!!! Well deserved, you have been a very important contributor to the forum, please continue to do so. God Bless!


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats andrey... best of luck for new chalenges...lane:


andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> ...


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> ...





Congrats Andreyx..


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> ...


Hearty Congratulations Andrey!! Wow!!!

Awaiting with anxiety for mine...as we fall in the same period


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Congrats andrey... best of luck for new chalenges...lane:


Thanks bro)) waiting for you AU)))


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks evrryone)))


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

can anyone tell me why the people with 60 points on 190 are waiting from 4 months for invitation after EOI why its taking so long ???????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> can anyone tell me why the people with 60 points on 190 are waiting from 4 months for invitation after EOI why its taking so long ???????


It depends in anzsco code, as some have huge backlog.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

scindia said:


> Congrats Andreyx..


why they took so much time in your case scindia...? co contacted on 20th Oct and grant on 14th Jan...


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Industrial Engineer*



andreyx108b said:


> It depends in anzsco code, as some have huge backlog.


Dear Mine is industrial engineer 

ceiling value :1788	
results to date : 1040

Now much time it will require to get invitation on 190 visa with 60 points


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> ...


Congratsss Andre!!!
:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear Mine is industrial engineer
> 
> ceiling value :1788
> results to date : 1040
> ...


Dear Jamaloo,

Could you pse explain how u got this ceiling information abt your code.... could you pse guide,,,,mine is Maintenance Planner...i would like to know mine also. I had applied on 24 Oc and CO contacted on 30 Nov 15....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shivily said:


> Congratsss Andre!!! :cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks a lot!)))


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> ...


Wow what a day to enjoy your weekend. All the best to you and your family..


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear Mine is industrial engineer
> 
> ceiling value :1788
> results to date : 1040
> ...


Hi jamaloo,

May i know how you get that statistic. Appreciate your help.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Hi jamaloo,
> 
> May i know how you get that statistic. Appreciate your help.


open--https://www.anzscosearch.com --> enter your job code or name --> click on unit group info --> click on occupation ceiling programme year 2015-16..

I checked for you..

Occupation ceiling UNIT GROUP: 2544
Ceiling value *	13872
Results to date **	1527 + 292
Availability left (%)	88.99 %
Last reviewed: 14 January 2016

Occupational ceilings do NOT apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Dear Jamaloo,
> 
> Could you pse explain how u got this ceiling information abt your code.... could you pse guide,,,,mine is Maintenance Planner...i would like to know mine also. I had applied on 24 Oc and CO contacted on 30 Nov 15....


open--https://www.anzscosearch.com --> enter your job code or name (312911 Maintenance Planner) --> click on unit group info --> click on occupation ceiling programme year 2015-16.. I checked for you..There is no occupation ceiling for Unit Group 3129: Other Building and Engineering Technicians.

Occupational ceilings do NOT apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

manreetvirk said:


> open--https://www.anzscosearch.com --> enter your job code or name --> click on unit group info --> click on occupation ceiling programme year 2015-16..
> 
> I checked for you..
> 
> ...


Really appreciate your help. So if i applied for 190 it does not applied to me am i right?


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Really appreciate your help. So if i applied for 190 it does not applied to me am i right?


yes..it will not apply on you..


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> ...



Congrats mate!! 
Yeah, grant is the door opener, what you do after you enter is the key. 
Hope to join you soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Congrats mate!!
> Yeah, grant is the door opener, what you do after you enter is the key.
> Hope to join you soon :fingerscrossed:



Thank mate! 

wish you a "quick joining" )))


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys got a grant this morning!)
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Applied 20/10/15
> ...


Congrats !!! You're been helping us out so much, u deserve all the best !!

Wish u luck and success :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Guys, 

Long time lurker but posting for the first time.

I have applied the Visa on 1st October. Got CO in contact on 6th November and Clicked on "Information Provided" on 26th November (I updated the documents on 16th November but didn't see the button from Mobile). Since then I have not heard anything. Is this normal? Please help me out


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

*1st October 2015 - 190 SS Visa*

Hello Guys, 

Long time lurker but posting for the first time.

I have applied the Visa on 1st October. Got CO in contact on 6th November and Clicked on "Information Provided" on 26th November (I updated the documents on 16th November but didn't see the button from Mobile). Since then I have not heard anything. Is this normal? Please help me out


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

It's more than normal. You are one of the many in the same boat. No one can predict when the grant would come. If you like, you can contact the department after 3 months from your lodgement. Before then, there's nothing we can do except waiting and trying to forget about being waiting.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shah.ocean said:


> Hello Guys, Long time lurker but posting for the first time. I have applied the Visa on 1st October. Got CO in contact on 6th November and Clicked on "Information Provided" on 26th November (I updated the documents on 16th November but didn't see the button from Mobile). Since then I have not heard anything. Is this normal? Please help me out


You can in theory expect a grant within next 1-3 weeks if all goes well.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

shah.ocean said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Long time lurker but posting for the first time.
> 
> I have applied the Visa on 1st October. Got CO in contact on 6th November and Clicked on "Information Provided" on 26th November (I updated the documents on 16th November but didn't see the button from Mobile). Since then I have not heard anything. Is this normal? Please help me out


May normal or may not. I too in the same situation. Pray hard to get the grant as soon as possible.:sad:


----------



## cheemz (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi all,
Hello everyone!

I have heard a lot about this forum so registered myself to get in touch for useful information regarding my case. 

Have submitted my EOI on Oct 28, 2015 since then I have been waiting for the invitation, any idea that how long do I need to wait. 

My details:

ACS Cleared: Sep 2015
EOI Submitted: Oct 28, 2015
EOI Points (189) : 60
EOI Points (190 - NSW) : 60 + 5
IELTS: L:9.0 | R:7.0 | W:7.5 | S:8.5 || Overall:8.0
ANZSCO Code: 261111


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

Sennara said:


> It's more than normal. You are one of the many in the same boat. No one can predict when the grant would come. If you like, you can contact the department after 3 months from your lodgement. Before then, there's nothing we can do except waiting and trying to forget about being waiting.


I called up the DIBP guys this morning. Luckily this time the girl at the other end took all details of the application when i mentioned it was over three months that the visa was filed & asked me wait for an update from the CO.

Previous calls to them were cut short with a "the CO will contact you" standard script with absolutely no one ready to take the application details, unlike this call where the executive sounded very polite, courteous & eager to help.

Feeling positive & hoping the grant comes through


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for the reply andreyx108b. I am so worried. I checked other posts and people are getting "Grant" even they have applied in November and December and when CO has asked for more documents. 

I am very very frustrated.


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

ToShac said:


> May normal or may not. I too in the same situation. Pray hard to get the grant as soon as possible.:sad:


Congrats for getting the grant. I am very frustrated now. Its been 117 days and still not have received grant.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello Friends,

The 3 months deadline post lodging the visa completed yesterday. Was very Optimistic that today i may hear some news....but very very much disappointed. Another Black monday for me... Till now no action on employment verification even... I had resigned from previous job earlier and in hope haven't thought of joining anywhere .....The wait is really killing me.....

190 Class SA- 312911, Maintenance Planner
Visa lodged - 24 Oct 15, 60 (55+5 points)
Medicals - 13 Nov 15
CO Contact - 30 Nov 15 (PCC & Form 80)
Docs Uploaded - 17 Dec 15
Grant - xxxxxxx


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

Hi,

I called up the DIBP guys today & was informed of a delay of about 5-7 weeks due to Christmas holidays & annual leaves of staff.Seems they have a huge pile of applications to process. 

So for now we need to wait for our turn for the visa letter to come through. 

Hope this estimate gives some relief to those who are eagerly awaiting closure.


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

rock2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called up the DIBP guys today & was informed of a delay of about 5-7 weeks due to Christmas holidays & annual leaves of staff.Seems they have a huge pile of applications to process.
> 
> ...


Hi rock2007, 
What number did you called? every time I called System generated voice ask to email your comments n concern. Vut when I emailed them, no reply from CO. I was calling on 0061874217163


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

me also waiting...


----------



## zihdus (Oct 9, 2015)

Visa Lodged: 03-10-2015
CO Allocated(requested for form 80 and medical): 12-11-2015
Document uploaded including medical: 24-11-2015
Visa Grant: 22-01-2016

Main Applicant:
Doc1: IELTS result
Doc2: ACS letter
Doc3: Education document
Doc4: Employment letter from HR for employment considered by ACS
Doc5: Passport copy
Doc6: PCC
Doc7: Photo with Name at the bottom
Doc8: TDS document for 5 years
Doc9: Latest Salary Slip
Doc10: Appointment letter
Doc11: Form 80 (Handwritten)

Wife: 
Doc1: Education Document
Doc2: Form 1221 (Handwritten)
Doc3: Functional_English_Ability from college
Doc4: Passport copy
Doc5: PCC
Doc6: Photo with Name at the bottom

Child:
Doc1: Birth Certificate
Doc2: Passport copy
Doc3: Photo with Name at the bottom


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zihdus said:


> Visa Lodged: 03-10-2015 CO Allocated(requested for form 80 and medical): 12-11-2015 Document uploaded including medical: 24-11-2015 Visa Grant: 22-01-2016 Main Applicant: Doc1: IELTS result Doc2: ACS letter Doc3: Education document Doc4: Employment letter from HR for employment considered by ACS Doc5: Passport copy Doc6: PCC Doc7: Photo with Name at the bottom Doc8: TDS document for 5 years Doc9: Latest Salary Slip Doc10: Appointment letter Doc11: Form 80 (Handwritten) Wife: Doc1: Education Document Doc2: Form 1221 (Handwritten) Doc3: Functional_English_Ability from college Doc4: Passport copy Doc5: PCC Doc6: Photo with Name at the bottom Child: Doc1: Birth Certificate Doc2: Passport copy Doc3: Photo with Name at the bottom


Congrats!!


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

zihdus said:


> Visa Lodged: 03-10-2015
> CO Allocated(requested for form 80 and medical): 12-11-2015
> Document uploaded including medical: 24-11-2015
> Visa Grant: 22-01-2016
> ...


Congrats Mate! Good Luck! Hope I will get it soon as well


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

zihdus said:


> Visa Lodged: 03-10-2015
> CO Allocated(requested for form 80 and medical): 12-11-2015
> Document uploaded including medical: 24-11-2015
> Visa Grant: 22-01-2016
> ...


Congratulations! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

zihdus said:


> Visa Lodged: 03-10-2015
> CO Allocated(requested for form 80 and medical): 12-11-2015
> Document uploaded including medical: 24-11-2015
> Visa Grant: 22-01-2016
> ...


What do you mean by the following documents:
1. PCC
2. TDS

Realy appreciate your response.

A-A

Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI 189 DOE -08 Oct 2015| | EOI 190 DOE -17 Jan 2016| Points for 189: 60 |Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016


----------



## zihdus (Oct 9, 2015)

A-A said:


> What do you mean by the following documents:
> 1. PCC
> 2. TDS
> 
> ...


PCC - Police Clearance Certificate
TDS - Document containing details of tax deducted. Another proof that shows applicant was employed.


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

Any grants today?


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

i have same information from my agent. the delay is due to christmas holidays and staff on vacation. they are at 4-1/2 months time now. It is also a fact that some people applying in Oct and Nov and even few cases in DEc are getting grant, but this is a bot haphazard. We should expect grant anytime soon if we have completed more than 4-1/2 months.


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

Any luck available, guys?!?!

Being 190 Visa and being it is listed as Priority 3, it is really frustrating to wait for 4 months and over.  

Hopefully, February grants us luck to get Grant. Good luck to all.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone fro queensland pm me pls?


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys


Got the golden email today 😃😃😃😃😃


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

3sh said:


> Any luck available, guys?!?!
> 
> Being 190 Visa and being it is listed as Priority 3, it is really frustrating to wait for 4 months and over.
> 
> Hopefully, February grants us luck to get Grant. Good luck to all.


Hi 3sh, 


I am in the same boat. It been 120+ days and still we are waiting. What do you think will be the issue? I have noticed that many guys are getting visa in 40 to 50 days.


----------



## Sparrow2015 (Oct 27, 2015)

Congrats Man, when did u lodged the visa application


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

shah.ocean said:


> Hi 3sh,
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat. It been 120+ days and still we are waiting. What do you think will be the issue? I have noticed that many guys are getting visa in 40 to 50 days.


I think they have to clear the backlogs. But the grant trend doesn't says so as people are receiving Grants at random. I have few friends who are waiting from June, July 2015 onward....

It is sad and depressing to be in this state.   :mad2:


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> Got the golden email today 😃😃😃😃😃


Awesome, buddy. Congrats


----------



## Sparrow2015 (Oct 27, 2015)

Congratulations mate 
Fingers crossed on my application


----------



## kaukuti (Mar 4, 2015)

I am also waiting for the grant: Chronological record of my application steps below

IELTS: L:8.5 R:8.0 W:7.5 S:8.0 (07-02-2015)
ACS: Application (28.08.2015), more detailed reference on the duties performed (04.09.2015), Positive Assessment Received (22.09.2015)
Victoria State Sponsorship: Submitted (27.09.2015) asked for reasons to move to Victoria as I had mentioned friends in other areas of Aus (28.09.2015), reasons submitted (05.10.2015), accepted (06.10.2015)
EOI Submitted: 11.10.2015
Invitation Received : 12.10.2015
Visa Application Submitted: 15.10.2015
CO Contact, asked medical and PCC: 18.11.2015
PCC of two countries submitted : 14.12.2015
Medicals: 10.12.2015
PCC of India submitted: 08.01.2015
Visa Grant: Waiting


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

rish_1986 said:


> I have also applied for visa 190 under VIC. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 24th Oct: Medical date
> PCC: done already
> ...


Hi mate. I am also planning to apply for visa 190 in Victoria. I just want to ask how you filed your application for SS. Did you file an EOI in Skillselect or you applied directly to Victoria state thru their website? Thank you.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

gracee said:


> Hi mate. I am also planning to apply for visa 190 in Victoria. I just want to ask how you filed your application for SS. Did you file an EOI in Skillselect or you applied directly to Victoria state thru their website? Thank you.


Hi, you need to file an EOI first in skillselect and then proceed with your Victoria SS application.

In SS application you will be required to put in your EOI number and score.

Good luck with your application


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

*All the best for Vic SS*



rish_1986 said:


> Hi, you need to file an EOI first in skillselect and then proceed with your Victoria SS application.
> 
> In SS application you will be required to put in your EOI number and score.
> 
> Good luck with your application


Mine was rejected for Tester profile recently..........


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi, you need to file an EOI first in skillselect and then proceed with your Victoria SS application.
> 
> In SS application you will be required to put in your EOI number and score.
> 
> Good luck with your application


Thank you.


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

oracle_engine said:


> Mine was rejected for Tester profile recently..........


Hi mate. What do you mean by 'Tester profile'? Why was it rejected?


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

gracee said:


> Hi mate. What do you mean by 'Tester profile'? Why was it rejected?


Software Tester profile was not picked by Vic, may be they already have people with higher points for same profession...........


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

*Granted*

:second:

Dear fellow forum members.. Happy to let you all know that I was granted the visa on Friday,5th Feb.

So the ones that are waiting... keep calm & things will fall in place


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi, you need to file an EOI first in skillselect and then proceed with your Victoria SS application.
> 
> In SS application you will be required to put in your EOI number and score.
> 
> Good luck with your application


Sorry just one last question. Skillselect already adds the 5 points from SS. In the score that you put in the SS application, did you already include the 5 points from SS? Thanks


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Waiting is killing me.....No grants recd for 190 visa....


----------



## imminz (Nov 20, 2014)

3 months and 11 days . any update on 190 visa for oct applicants?


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

imminz said:


> 3 months and 11 days . any update on 190 visa for oct applicants?


3 months and 16 days...still endless wait..


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

manreetvirk said:


> 3 months and 16 days...still endless wait..


4 Months and 11 days!!


----------



## Sawinder (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello Sir,

Me too filed my Visa on 3rd Novemeber and got CO appointed on 25th of November ( Legal Executive 599112) ..Still waiting. You think it will come in Feb or they are still working on visas of Octuber ?


----------



## rohan6682 (Oct 21, 2014)

Sawinder said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> Me too filed my Visa on 3rd Novemeber and got CO appointed on 25th of November ( Legal Executive 599112) ..Still waiting. You think it will come in Feb or they are still working on visas of Octuber ?


Did CO ask for any documents when he was allocated


----------



## Sawinder (Feb 11, 2016)

rohan6682 said:


> Did CO ask for any documents when he was allocated


Hello Rohan, Yes CO asked for form 80 and couple of refrence letters which I uploaded by 29 the of November.


----------



## rohan6682 (Oct 21, 2014)

Sawinder said:


> Hello Rohan, Yes CO asked for form 80 and couple of refrence letters which I uploaded by 29 the of November.


Hi.. Did CO ask for employment reference letters with your job and responsibilities or something else


----------



## Sawinder (Feb 11, 2016)

rohan6682 said:


> Hi.. Did CO ask for employment reference letters with your job and responsibilities or something else


Yes sir, actually reference letters from employment which I duly provided, my agent gave me the format and infact I gave 2 reference letters, my own declaration and a certificate from a CA as well... CO also asked for form 80. Actually mine is a private practice as a lawyer which comes under self employment. So instead of just one experience certificate I have provided with several documents regarding my employment.


----------



## eagle_flint (Sep 8, 2013)

*I Lodged my Visa on October 2015, Got CO by Nov 2015.*
CO asked for more documents. I uploaded all the docs.
Already 126 days are over since I lodged the Visa. Till now the Status is "Assessment in Progress".

Is it required to inform CO by email that I uploaded the documents? 

I read in the covering letter that "Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount".

But in the attachment pdf it is mentioned as below.


"You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.

As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day
it was transmitted.If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided without the department taking any action to obtain the requested information. If you are
unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact
details provided below."

I did not send them a letter in writing, since I clicked the "Information Provided" button the status shows Assessment in Progress.

Has anyone contacted the CO after uploading docs stating that all the docs are uploaded?

I would appreciate your comments on this.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

eagle_flint said:


> *I Lodged my Visa on October 2015, Got CO by Nov 2015.*
> CO asked for more documents. I uploaded all the docs.
> Already 126 days are over since I lodged the Visa. Till now the Status is "Assessment in Progress".
> 
> ...


Hi eagle_flint
This stage is when the CO assessing your docs that you have uploaded. You did the right thing by clicking the "Information Provided". It may take average of two weeks after the 28 days of timeframe. So now all you can do is to wait.


----------



## Lunav (Feb 7, 2016)

shah.ocean said:


> manreetvirk said:
> 
> 
> > 3 months and 16 days...still endless wait..
> ...


Hi
We are on the same situation, my husband and me applied on October 13th and got contacted on 17th November 2015, since then we have been waiting for the visa to be granted  . I called the DIBP today and the answer she gave is wait and wait


----------



## Sawinder (Feb 11, 2016)

eagle_flint said:


> *I Lodged my Visa on October 2015, Got CO by Nov 2015.*
> CO asked for more documents. I uploaded all the docs.
> Already 126 days are over since I lodged the Visa. Till now the Status is "Assessment in Progress".
> 
> ...


hi,
Infact i have contacted DIBP several times and have also dropped a complaint/suggestion through feedback unit that applications are being taken like forever to decide and there is no way that we can contact CO and we do not know what is going on. This week February will end and on 3rd of March time for my visa application will be 4 months .. even if there is delay in decision the delay must be informed ... but anyways we will have to wait, I do not know how many ppl who applied in November have got and how many are waiting...


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Its 123 days completed today post lodgement of visa......no verification yet...the agent says ...its still assessment in progress....almighty is really testing my patience.....


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Its 123 days completed today post lodgement of visa......no verification yet...the agent says ...its still assessment in progress....almighty is really testing my patience.....


Sailing in the same boat..


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi...guys, today got a call from Australian high commission, New Delhi and had verified by educational and employment verification....keeping fingers crossed for next steps.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

Sree_Balla said:


> Hi...guys, today got a call from Australian high commission, New Delhi and had verified by educational and employment verification....keeping fingers crossed for next steps.


could you share your visa lodge date please..??


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Sree_Balla said:


> Hi...guys, today got a call from Australian high commission, New Delhi and had verified by educational and employment verification....keeping fingers crossed for next steps.


why did they call you? Is there an interview involved during the visa process?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Guys, is it necessary to upload CV when you apply for nomination?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> Guys, is it necessary to upload CV when you apply for nomination?


Yes.


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

I lodged visa towards 261312 on Oct 22,2015; later CO contacted for additional info on 27-nov-15;on 26-feb-16 got call frm NewDelhi for almost 30 min,similar to interview panel


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> why did they call you? Is there an interview involved during the visa process?



i am not sure...but they called for personal verification of the documents submitted by me. Lady conveyed in case there is any information required DIBP team will get back to me....


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Interesting. I didn't know that there will be interview involved in visa processing. I wonder if they do the same for onshore applicants.


----------



## rishi2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

*Verification Call*

Hi...my boss received got a verification call on wed from Australian high commission Delhi.

Asking about my profile and job description, everything went well as i have nothing to be scared of as my boss told everything truly.

Timeline:-
Visa applied- 28 Oct 2015
CO allocated - 27 Nov 2015
Verf. call- 24 Feb 2015
Grant- Waiting


----------



## rishi2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hopefully they will act soon.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

waiting...


----------



## eagle_flint (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Friends by Gods grace today i also received the grant.. After waiting for so long i had lodged on 15th Oct 2015 and CO contacted me on 30th Nov after that there was no news from them for long.. On 26th Feb i called them they asked me my passport details.. I told them that im concerned of no answer from the CO.. They asked me to wait but today i got the letter that visa is granted for me and my family..


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

rishi2016 said:


> Hi...my boss received got a verification call on wed from Australian high commission Delhi. Asking about my profile and job description, everything went well as i have nothing to be scared of as my boss told everything truly. Timeline:- Visa applied- 28 Oct 2015 CO allocated - 27 Nov 2015 Verf. call- 24 Feb 2015 Grant- Waiting


 Hi Rishi,

Did you provide sd or a reference letter form company?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

rishi2016 said:


> Hi...my boss received got a verification call on wed from Australian high commission Delhi.
> 
> Asking about my profile and job description, everything went well as i have nothing to be scared of as my boss told everything truly.
> 
> ...


Dude,

Could you please let us know, what are all documents you provided to support your work experience for the employer you received verification ??


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

*Got the golden mail*

Hi All,

Myself and my family received visa grant mails on March 23, 2016 8:15AM IST, atlast.

My timelines for your reference:

Occupation: 261312
EOI Submitted 190 NSW: July 2015 with 60 points
NSW Invite to apply: August 2015
NSW Invite Applied: September2015
NSW Application Approved: October 2015
Invite Received: Oct 2015
Visa Lodged: 22nd Oct 2015
Documents: Front Load
CO Contacted: 27 November
Requested for : Form 1221 and CV for both applicants which were already submitted
Resubmitted on Dec 1, 2015
Got Verification Call from High commission delegate in February 20, 2016
Visa Granted on March 23, 2016.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Am I only October(190) candidate waiting for grant :boxing:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Am I only October(190) candidate waiting for grant :boxing:


Bro, but you have a reason


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Am I only October(190) candidate waiting for grant


No mate, I m also October (190) applicant waiting with no reason. All docs front uploaded. Hoping for the best


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey Andrey,
Both of us started the journey together from NSW invitation to CO allocation. Miss those excitements such as waiting NSW invitation, NSW approval, CO allocation, document update.... Now, feeling lonely for waiting. Hope, there will be no last minute surprise obstacle for grant.

When you are planning to land Aussi.?Hope to see you there. 

One more thing, I still can't login into the tracker . Seems like someone already using this id "amar_klanti". Can you help you on that.

Thanks Bro.



andreyx108b said:


> Bro, but you have a reason


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello adil,
can you update your timeline/signature.

Thanks


sm_adil2002 said:


> No mate, I m also October (190) applicant waiting with no reason. All docs front uploaded. Hoping for the best


----------



## rishi2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

I am also October applicant also waiting ......:confused2::confused2:


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello adil,
> can you update your timeline/signature.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Hi amar, here are my timeline

Subclass 190 SA
EOI submitted = 31 Aug 2015
Invitation = 16 Oct 2015
Visa Lodged = 28 Oct 2015
Medical submit = 05 Nov 2015
CO Allocated = 25 Nov 2015
Form 80 and 1221 evidence submitted = 03 Dec 2015
Visa grant = ??


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok, pray we all get the grant soon 


sm_adil2002 said:


> Hi amar, here are my timeline
> 
> Subclass 190 SA
> EOI submitted = 31 Aug 2015
> ...


----------



## rishi2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

sm_adil2002 said:


> Hi amar, here are my timeline
> 
> Subclass 190 SA
> EOI submitted = 31 Aug 2015
> ...


Hi did any one get verification call or physical verification..????

As my boss did a month ago but response till now....

very frustrating


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I need ur urgent advise. If my employer contact mobile phone was written wrongly, but the landline was correct. But unfortunately, he did not answer the landline calls. So, CO used mobile No. and found the number is wrong. What should i do ?!!!!

Can i send the correct No. to CO? or i should wait his response to give my comments??!!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MimoMKF said:


> Hi all, I need ur urgent advise. If my employer contact mobile phone was written wrongly, but the landline was correct. But unfortunately, he did not answer the landline calls. So, CO used mobile No. and found the number is wrong. What should i do ?!!!! Can i send the correct No. to CO? or i should wait his response to give my comments??!!!!!


I would suggest to update CO about incorrect number.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to update CO about incorrect number.


before, he contacted me??!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MimoMKF said:


> before, he contacted me??!!!!


If you know its incorrect - why would you wait?


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi All, Is anybody waiting for visa grant more than 5months like me? I m not seeing any latest reply on this thread from now on. Plz Pray for all who are still waiting for grant.


----------



## eagle_flint (Sep 8, 2013)

I got granted on March-16 2nd. I applied on Sep15 and CO contacted on Oct15, asked for additional docs. Uploaded all by end of Oct15.

Later I waited and waited, then made a call by end of Feb and finally got granted on March. 
For those who are waiting, no need to panic. Call DIBP. Information officers are very friendly and answers your queries. They will ask for Passport No and DOB.


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

eagle_flint said:


> I got granted on March-16 2nd. I applied on Sep15 and CO contacted on Oct15, asked for additional docs. Uploaded all by end of Oct15.
> 
> Later I waited and waited, then made a call by end of Feb and finally got granted on March.
> For those who are waiting, no need to panic. Call DIBP. Information officers are very friendly and answers your queries. They will ask for Passport No and DOB.


Hi eagle_flint, thanks for your reply. Plz tell me what DIBP said when you called them and inquire about your visa?. I also called DIBP couple of days back, they asked my PP no. and after some hold the lady replied that "Your visa is in process and it is in routine verification and no definite time can be said".


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi guys
I would appreciate if any one could throw some light on my case 
Applied for 190 EOI on 11/11/2015, Invitation received on 15 april 2016 (NSW)

Wanted to know that by when appx i will get my invitation approved as mentioned on website appx 12 weeks.

2. why there is so much time gap getting my invitation 
3. What is the probability of getting visa , i hope there is no such situation that invitation is provided and visa is not granted
4. does CO contact by call or e mail ? 
hoping for the response soon

Regards
Nickchamp 

EOI Submitted : 11 Nov 2015, PTE : 70,75,80,71, Total points : 60 + 5(ss), Code : 261111, ICT Business analyst


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

I got email from skilled support asking to clarify some issues. 
Anyone got the same e-mail. 
If yes, when your visa was granted. 
I hope after replying to this e-mail, i can get the grant very soon.


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

when the grant will come...waiting


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

manreetvirk said:


> when the grant will come...waiting


Don't worry Manreet. We will all smile one day


----------



## mal_1977 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,

I've a question on 190 Visa PR holder. What's the main difference between 189 and 190?
Reading in many blogs I came to know that except 190 being state sponsored there is no other difference. 190 PR holder enjoys the same rights as 189 PR Visa holder but he has to go to the state who sponsored his Visa first.190 Visa PR holder too can work in any state provided he is not getting a job in his current state.State Government who invited him doesn't hold restrictions on the place but they only prefer that he should look for job in their state first ?

Waiting for comments from dear expats.

Mal


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah you are right, both are almost same. However, I can point-out three significant deference.

1. *Occupation List:- *: If you are applying for a skilled visa and your occupation is on the CSOL and not the SOL, you will require the nomination of a state to be eligible for a visa in addition to having the minimum required points.
For 190, Occupation can be a SOL or CSOL occupation but for 189, Occupation must be on the SOL and not on the CSOL

2. *Moral Commitment*: For 190, an undertaking to reside in the sponsoring state for the first 2 years and for 189, you can live anywhere like you said. 

3. *Processing times* For 190, priority processing group is 3 where as for 189, it is priority processing group is 4. Hence, it seems like 190 will be proceed faster compare to 189. But, nowadays both processing time is same. However, visa grant time depends with lots of criteria/factors

But as you mention, you can job anywhere using 190 by giving the state logicalj ustification 


mal_1977 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've a question on 190 Visa PR holder. What's the main difference between 189 and 190?
> Reading in many blogs I came to know that except 190 being state sponsored there is no other difference. 190 PR holder enjoys the same rights as 189 PR Visa holder but he has to go to the state who sponsored his Visa first.190 Visa PR holder too can work in any state provided he is not getting a job in his current state.State Government who invited him doesn't hold restrictions on the place but they only prefer that he should look for job in their state first ?
> ...


----------



## cheemz (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI way back in Oct 2015 and received the invitation to apply in April 2016. Have applied on the link provided for NSW 190. Any suggestions on next steps?

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cheemz said:


> Hi Guys, I submitted my EOI way back in Oct 2015 and received the invitation to apply in April 2016. Have applied on the link provided for NSW 190. Any suggestions on next steps? Thanks!


Wait for NSW approval, you will then get an ITA.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

Waiting from 19 october...got delayed because of usa pcc but now after submitting it on 1 april also still no news....we need to have a grant well in advance so we can plan our entry as its already 2016 and wont be long for 1 yr to complete
...when will the grant come??


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah some of us still pending due to some reason. Hope to receive the golden mail soon.

Good Luck and keep updated 


nehaa777 said:


> Waiting from 19 october...got delayed because of usa pcc but now after submitting it on 1 april also still no news....we need to have a grant well in advance so we can plan our entry as its already 2016 and wont be long for 1 yr to complete
> ...when will the grant come??


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Dont know how much time will be taken by DIBP to finalize Sept-Oct 15 cases. Hope received golden email before July 2016.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear all,

With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted. 

Best of luck to all October applicant who are waiting to receive their golden mail. 

Pray for us.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow it took 7 months. Nevertheless, congratulations.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for your future endeavors!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time)
> 
> ...



Congrats, hopefully they will clear their backlog in this week. OCTOBER APPLICANT pray for all.


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

nehaa777 said:


> Waiting from 19 october...got delayed because of usa pcc but now after submitting it on 1 april also still no news....we need to have a grant well in advance so we can plan our entry as its already 2016 and wont be long for 1 yr to complete
> ...when will the grant come??


I have lodged my application on 19 Nov15 Co assigned on 11Dec15 provided all the docs on 03 January 2016 and still no news it has been more than five months


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys I am an August case and have been waiting for 8 months now . I believe the delay in most cases is due to delay in verification 

I was waiting for long and only last month received a notification to clarify something which they had concerns on verification 

I believe there is a different team that is involved with verification and the case officer would just keep waiting till he hears back from them 

The case officer reached out to me twice in October and Jan, however the verification issue they encountered in October came to me only in March this year


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Guys I am an August case and have been waiting for 8 months now . I believe the delay in most cases is due to delay in verification I was waiting for long and only last month received a notification to clarify something which they had concerns on verification I believe there is a different team that is involved with verification and the case officer would just keep waiting till he hears back from them The case officer reached out to me twice in October and Jan, however the verification issue they encountered in October came to me only in March this year


I agree.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Attentionseeker said:


> Wow it took 7 months. Nevertheless, congratulations.


My case was keep hold due to my wife pregnancy. Thanks for your wish and best of luck


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for your future endeavors!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thanks gaus, hope to see your news soon. Best of luck


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Sal76 said:


> I have lodged my application on 19 Nov15 Co assigned on 11Dec15 provided all the docs on 03 January 2016 and still no news it has been more than five months


Hello Sal76,

Did you send mail to your gsm allocate? If not you can send mail to them and call them as it has been pending for long. Normally, they reply the mail within 2~6 weeks. 

Also inform your employer for verification call and ensure they response DIBP timely. 

Don't worry hope you to hear your grant news soon,

thanks


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

sm_adil2002 said:


> Congrats, hopefully they will clear their backlog in this week. OCTOBER APPLICANT pray for all.


I also pray and hope the same


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Sal76,
> 
> Did you send mail to your gsm allocate? If not you can send mail to them and call them as it has been pending for long. Normally, they reply the mail within 2~6 weeks.
> 
> ...


My employer have replied to Dibp on 01 March 16 ans I called them last week and was advised to contact them through my agent


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## vism (Oct 2, 2015)

Finally much awaited day arrived 
got the grant today


----------



## Saki1986 (May 2, 2016)

Does the delay in getting the visa grant has any impact on the job nature? 

Do we hav any testers who has got the visa grant? Could you please let me know the timeframe? Let's caculate the ~time...


----------



## Amit1986 (May 16, 2016)

eagle_flint said:


> I got granted on March-16 2nd. I applied on Sep15 and CO contacted on Oct15, asked for additional docs. Uploaded all by end of Oct15.
> 
> Later I waited and waited, then made a call by end of Feb and finally got granted on March.
> For those who are waiting, no need to panic. Call DIBP. Information officers are very friendly and answers your queries. They will ask for Passport No and DOB.


How do I call DIBP from outside Australia? I have logged my application from India but I am currently in UK?


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Dear members, it's been quiet sometime that I heard from CO. Below are my dates. Mine is NSW 190 Visa for ICT BA/261111

- Submitted visa application on 25th June 2016
- CO Requested More Information on 19th July 2016
- Provided the required information, resubmitted on 21st July 2016

Any idea more how long the usual further process takes?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Another 7 weeks - no reason to worry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have got the VISA. Such a relief. Now planning my visit. My wife is expecting and due in April. Can anyone guide how to go about Medicals in Aussi land? How to register in an hospital? Can I do it from here or do I and wife need to be present in Australia?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got the VISA. Such a relief. Now planning my visit. My wife is expecting and due in April. Can anyone guide how to go about Medicals in Aussi land? How to register in an hospital? Can I do it from here or do I and wife need to be present in Australia?




Congrats!

I would suggest asking in the right thread in life in Au section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got the VISA. Such a relief. Now planning my visit. My wife is expecting and due in April. Can anyone guide how to go about Medicals in Aussi land? How to register in an hospital? Can I do it from here or do I and wife need to be present in Australia?[/
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Alhumdulillah, after a very long delay of 1 year and 1 month, Me, wife and 2 Kids got our VISA grant . What a relief.


----------

